# Midwest Puppy Party



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How does July or Aug sound for folks? Throw out some dates and let me know.

Only date I can't do is July 26th-29th.I'll be in Bloomfield Hills,Michigan, Orchard Lake fine arts show,so drop in if you can,,I'll have the fluffs!..I'll post what booth I'll be in once I find out...

Now on to the party!
Please post some dates and we can get an idea if we can make it happen.I'd love to do this and meet folks. We have three dog friendly hotels...with in 5 minutes of the house...

We live in the country so we can do a wonderful nature walk with our fluffs on our back roads... Plus it would be so funny to see their faces as we walk multiple fluffs.

I also have a studio in back so if anyone is interested, I can do a tour and some demos...anyone have jewellery needing sizing or repair,might as well bring it!

Al has offered to be the "grill meister" and I'm hoping we can also make home made icecream...

We can make it one day or two, all up to you....


This is the back deck area plus I have two 10x10 tents,one screened... and we can set up a couple of 6 ft tables and a couple card tables. We have a pond for swimming or watching the koi swim....

We have two and a half bathrooms,always important!!!

I'll set up a couple fenced in areas for any time outs... but I bet we won't need that since fluffs are always so well behaved....

We only have one neighbour close and no one on any other side so bark to your hearts content...almost two acres to run and play. I have one guest bedroom. PM me for dibs...

Back yard.....









Back deck












Studio piccies


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hi Michelle,
My Charlie and I are brand new members here.
We live in IL and would love to meet some members and their babies, if you have us:blush:.
We live in Chicago, but if the party was on the weekend, we could drive to Ohio (Charlie, hubby and I).
If there is some pet-friendly Bed & Breakfast or a hotel, that would be perfect.

I have to say I LOVED the pictures of your house and studio.
What a wonderful frescoes (Victorian Ladies) you have on the walls. 
Did you paint them?

Let us know, if we could participate and when.

Hugs and scritches,
Katie & Charlie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Hi Michelle,
> My Charlie and I are brand new members here.
> We live in IL and would love to meet some members and their babies, if you have us:blush:.
> We live in Chicago, but if the party was on the weekend, we could drive to Ohio (Charlie, hubby and I).
> ...


Sure would be fun, we have a few Chicago members,so I hope many will come.It would be sooo much fun to have a fluff walk...

Yes I painted the ladies,I did some similar in my jewellery store,but we lost it in a fire...


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Sure would be fun, we have a few Chicago members,so I hope many will come.It would be sooo much fun to have a fluff walk...
> 
> Yes I painted the ladies,I did some similar in my jewellery store,but we lost it in a fire...


Thank you for replying :blush:.

Wow, you are very talented. I grew up in an artistic family, so I love to see another artists work. My Grandfather is a sculptor and my Mom used to paint and teach Arts in my hometown in Europe.
I hope I could see some of your work this summer.
Please let me know, when you guys decide to do the Party.
I would most definitely love to meet another Maltese parents and their fluffs.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Any weekend will be great! Just let me know what I can do, I'll bring desserts, they'll travel OK, how about paper products.. Plates, napkins, silverware??? Bottled water? I'm looking forward to if, it'll great to meet members and see the fluffs!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a great, happy place for a malt-meet-up! Wish I could come too! I love your deck. What kind of tree is in the pot? I am looking for something for my back balcony (south side, quite hot) that I don't have to baby. If I am going to baby it should be on the "babies" and not the trees! I dug out an orange tree---never liked me---yesterday, added some dried sheep poop and it is ready to plant!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Looks like a great, happy place for a malt-meet-up! Wish I could come too! I love your deck. What kind of tree is in the pot? I am looking for something for my back balcony (south side, quite hot) that I don't have to baby. If I am going to baby it should be on the "babies" and not the trees! I dug out an orange tree---never liked me---yesterday, added some dried sheep poop and it is ready to plant!


Dried sheep poop? I use chicken manure or mushroom compost, never heard of sheep poop? Do you have a planting zone in Greece? We're in zone 4 or 5.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot, guest bedroom. Queen size pillow top mattress,plenty of room for fluffs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Looks like a great, happy place for a malt-meet-up! Wish I could come too! I love your deck. What kind of tree is in the pot? I am looking for something for my back balcony (south side, quite hot) that I don't have to baby. If I am going to baby it should be on the "babies" and not the trees! I dug out an orange tree---never liked me---yesterday, added some dried sheep poop and it is ready to plant!


Ficus tree. In Florida they use them for privacy hedges,they grow that thick,but they work well in pots indoors. We did have a couple orange trees and a banana plant for a while until the banana plant got too tall,so we gave the trees and plant to a friend who has her own greenhouse. We used to grow oranges the size of grapefruits...they'd blossom twice per year and smell sooo good. One died ,ornage trees are grafted onto lemon tree stock, so the root stock produced lemons...,so after that we had a lemon tree and an orange tree. Need two if you grow them up north so they can pollinate, also keep them in the garage for a month or so while fruit is in late stages, the cooler weather about 40 degrees makes the fruit sweet, if you don't it will be sour...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone have any dates that work for them? Please post so we can all see... This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I also live in the Chicagoland area and would love to come but I work 2-3 weekends a month and have several weddings! So I will have to see... but I'd love the opportunity to have Ozzie interact with other Maltese to see if we can maybe rescue another fluff.. he is still mostly just afraid of other dogs but his foster mom said he got along with her Maltie..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll have time out areas for pups if they get too nervous around other fluffs.

Pat gave me some great suggestions like a pet goodies swap, clothes or other goodies we can trade or give...

Our yard is open no fencing but I will set up some areas for fluffs to hang out.

1- Unwanted needed pet items or clothing swap (thanks Pat)

2-Bring a food item that you like, post it here so we all know so we don't bring too much of one thing.

3- we plan to grill. so if folks want burgers and "dogs" on the grill, let me know so we'll have enough...

4- maybe home made icecream if we can find the ice cream maker... 

5- I'll have a large designated potty area and trash can for poo bags,let me know if you don't have poo bags,I can get some. Don't worry about poo accidents... free furtilizer!

6- If the weather is disagreeable,I have a large garage or my studio as back up.

7- I live in a rural area so we can take our fluffs on a nice long walk on the country roads if we need exercise...

8- Drinks, I'll provide sodas or bottled water, anything would be BYOB since I'm not a drinker,you definately don't want me picking out the "hooch" I wouldn't know what to get... Coffee drinkers,I have a coffee pot,I'm not a coffee drinker so you won't want me to make coffee.. When I worked at the hospital they used to tell me to keep away from the coffee maker or they'd end up patients....

9- We have three pet friendly hotels 1- Holiday Inn Express, 2- West Western, 3- Knights Inn. Al are 8 minutes from the house and an easy drive. Contact or PM me with an email and I'll email a map and directions...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Michelle, beside the soft sided x pen for Laurel, I have a plastic one that will expand into a nice size for 2 or three fluffs, if some one has more than one. I'll bring it.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy and I are in, we're so excited to meet new people and fluffs!!! You are so close that I can make any date work. We will bring some meat and water in addition to our side dishes so everything isn't on you Michelle!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks,I'll start a list of folks names...

Any thing you can bring,that isn't burdensome,please do. If oyu can't especially if you happen to fly in, don't worry,just bring yourselves and fluffs...

I have 1- extra soft side x-pen and 1- extra large midwest wire crate and 2 - 4x6 ft large gated pens with shaded cover... 

I wish we had some fun places to take fluffs but we're limited,though I do know of a couple outdoor icecream places we can take fluffs, one is right along the river near a city park.

This is sooo exciting.

Dates to throw out and we'll vote.. Let me know if Saturday or Sunday works better, I would guess SAturday but I'm flexible... Post here and PM too and I'll compile a list! Hopefully I can figure out how to do "reply all" so we can all see it (thanks again Pat).

June 23 rd Sat or 24th Sun
July 13th Sat July 14th Sun
July 20 Sat July 21 Sun
Aug 3 Sat Aug 4 Sun
Aug 10 Sat Aug 11 Sun
Aug 17 Sat Aug18 Sun
Aug24 Sat Aug 25 Sun


July 26-28 is out for me,I have an Art Show in Orchard Lake Fine Art Show, West Bloomfield Hills area so if anyone is in the area, please come,it will be fun!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so excited, I hope people can make it. It will be so nice to have others that totally get fluffs...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - July 20, Aug 3 or Aug 24 work best for me. Paws crossed that this all comes together!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Michelle - July 20, Aug 3 or Aug 24 work best for me. Paws crossed that this all comes together!


Me too, we have longer to plan this time! This will be sooo much fun,I can't wait!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How about Aug 24, gives everyone plenty of time to plan plus it will be at the end of summer so most of us will be done traveling or weddings and graduations will be out of our systems adn we'll be recouperated...hopefully.

Post or PM and let me know so I will get things started!
I'm growing a sunflower and morning glory vine gazebo for my garden project this year. Never done one but always wanted to do it after seeing it on a DIY show....

I usually grow one of castor bean, my fluffs don't bother them, but with fluffs coming,I won't take that chance. I'm growing some sunflowers along the west side of the house too since we don't have landscaping along there because all out satylite and telephone cables are on that side...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that I sound OVER EAGER, but any date is fine with me. Can't wait!!!! August 24 is great!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I know that I sound OVER EAGER, but any date is fine with me. Can't wait!!!! August 24 is great!



YEAH! I can't wait until the 24th!:chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Should work for us!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I am in New Mexio so I won't be able to go  but I just wanted to say that your home/yard is beautiful and your studio is awesome!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> Well I am in New Mexio so I won't be able to go  but I just wanted to say that your home/yard is beautiful and your studio is awesome!


Bummer, I hope to meet as many as we can,but maybe not this year,maybe next.I know it's a long way to travel!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just a bump, puppy party Aug 24th! Can't wait!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

:chili: Me and Daisy are confirming


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel, hubby and I will be there!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel, hubby and I will be there!!! Can't wait!!!


Are you bringing Violet and Hardy too, all fluffs are welcome you know!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Are you bringing Violet and Hardy too, all fluffs are welcome you know!


Violet would be fine, but I don't know about Hardy. I don't want to leave him by himself, so Violet will probably stay here too. My son is going to pet sit for me. If you see us coming down the road and i have a crazed look in my eyes you'll know that we brought Hardy!! LOL Laurel is great by herself but you put Hardy with her and they are exactly like...... Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy !!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Violet would be fine, but I don't know about Hardy. I don't want to leave him by himself, so Violet will probably stay here too. My son is going to pet sit for me. If you see us coming down the road and i have a crazed look in my eyes you'll know that we brought Hardy!! LOL Laurel is great by herself but you put Hardy with her and they are exactly like...... Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy !!


:smrofl::smrofl: Oh Deb, you are so funny!! You need to start walking around with a video camera to catch these kids being rotten. 

Wish I lived in the area, I would love to come to the party and meet everyone!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: Oh Deb, you are so funny!! You need to start walking around with a video camera to catch these kids being rotten.
> 
> Wish I lived in the area, I would love to come to the party and meet everyone!!!


I'd love to meet you too! If you come I promise to bring Hardy!!! LOL


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'd love to meet you too! If you come I promise to bring Hardy!!! LOL


Now that is an offer I'm not sure I can resist!!! I may have to think about getting out to Ohio!!! LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That would be funny!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:innocent::innocent::innocent:

Lisi wants to come & meet Laurel & Hardy! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Sounds like her kind of Pawty! :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm still working on my work schedule to see where I'll be around that time but so far it's looking like NY, DC and CA. But still waiting on some more details. I really wish they didn't charge so much for dogs to fly too. It's $250 EXTRA dollars to take Tyler to HH


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I'm still working on my work schedule to see where I'll be around that time but so far it's looking like NY, DC and CA. But still waiting on some more details. I really wish they didn't charge so much for dogs to fly too. It's $250 EXTRA dollars to take Tyler to HH


It would be wonderful, if you could make it!!! I'd love to meet you and Tyler!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Michelle... your place is so lovely and looks to be a great place for a fluff-party"!!! This is such a wonderful thing for you to do to give those too far to attend Pat's to get yo yours....I'll bet the farm this will become another annual event! :thumbsup:


How lucky you all are to be able to get together!!! I'm jealous of both this party and Pat's..... maybe someday I'll be able to attend! As I told Pat... I might be in a wheelchair but hopefully attend just the same!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I'm still working on my work schedule to see where I'll be around that time but so far it's looking like NY, DC and CA. But still waiting on some more details. I really wish they didn't charge so much for dogs to fly too. It's $250 EXTRA dollars to take Tyler to HH


Sue, 

That's how much we had to pay for both Sprite and Kissy to California too.... so their trip costs $500!!!! And for that price you get to stuff their carrier under the seat, lol. And, nobody even asked if there was a dog in there, no one asked for my receipt that I paid for the dog, and no one asked to see any health paperwork. Plus, when you carry a dog through security, they pull you aside to swab your hands to make sure that you didn't put any explosives inside your dog :blink::blink:. They screened both Alison and I in Newark and in San Diego, so I asked the guy in San Diego and he said it's standard policy for anyone carrying an animal... I never knew that . ... so be prepared.

Michele,

Your place looks great for a puppy party!!! Maybe some year I'll make it out there. My brother-in-law lives in Southeast Michigan, not too far from the Ohio border, so we've probably passed your area heading out to visit him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> They screened both Alison and I in Newark and in San Diego, so I asked the guy in San Diego and *he said it's standard policy for anyone carrying an animal*... I never knew that . ... so be prepared.


That happened to me last fall coming from HH---but I had just had the nuclear heart test so assumed it was from that (the dr. gave me a letter to carry). When I asked the guard he said it is random protocol, but then they also did my DH later in the line when they realized we were together! Hummmmm? Your explanation sounds reasonable. olice:olice:
I have traveled w/dogs for about 40 yrs. and was my first experience w/this.
Also, 250$ is the going rate! I think I should add up how much I have spent over the years! OK, that is't such a good idea--I would surely see red!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's $250 round trip for American Eagle Airlines,they do allow two fluffs in one carrier up to 19x13x11 for one fee though and they have the largest underseat storage of all the airlines! Ask for an isle or middle seat, the one near the window is slightly smaller due to curvature of cabin....

I fit Rylee and Bitsy in one carrier, no problem. Bitsy is 8 pounds and Rylee was 5 pounds...they had more room than I thought they would, I used the large Sherpa, it's completely square and gives a lot of room, more than the curved tops or ones that angled in slightly. Hard to believe that those styles do loose some square inches...

They were really nice,I asked first, they let me take the fluffs out ,on leash during the flight and even in the airport waiting area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> That's how much we had to pay for both Sprite and Kissy to California too.... so their trip costs $500!!!! And for that price you get to stuff their carrier under the seat, lol. And, nobody even asked if there was a dog in there, no one asked for my receipt that I paid for the dog, and no one asked to see any health paperwork. *Plus, when you carry a dog through security, they pull you aside to swab your hands to make sure that you didn't put any explosives inside your dog :blink::blink:*. They screened both Alison and I in Newark and in San Diego, so I asked the guy in San Diego and he said it's standard policy for anyone carrying an animal... I never knew that . ... so be prepared.
> 
> ...


Swell. Just what I'll need traveling alone. Maybe I should just pack Tyler and leave all my other stuff home. :w00t: Just thinking - does fertilizer set the things off? I sure hope Tyler doesn't decide to poop right before we got to security!!! :w00t:

So I'm flying Delta to HH because it's the only non-stop. It's a regional plane (yeah, really love those too NOT) and they told me the carrier has to be 10"x20"x10". Awfully small isn't it. Assuming only 10" high and wide and 20"long. Anyone know of a bag that would work? I have to go out and buy one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Swell. Just what I'll need traveling alone. Maybe I should just pack Tyler and leave all my other stuff home. :w00t: Just thinking - does fertilizer set the things off? I sure hope Tyler doesn't decide to poop right before we got to security!!! :w00t:
> 
> So I'm flying Delta to HH because it's the only non-stop. It's a regional plane (yeah, really love those too NOT) and they told me the carrier has to be 10"x20"x10". Awfully small isn't it. Assuming only 10" high and wide and 20"long. Anyone know of a bag that would work? I have to go out and buy one.


I use the sherpa carrier like this Sherpa Original Classic Large deluxe pet cat dog carrier crate bag tote up 22lbs 743723555111 | eBay

It squishes down so even though it's slightly oversized, they still let me use it with two fluffs. It has two pockets on the end, one I could actually fit a 10 Dell Mini lap top! It has access on top and on the end... lots of ventilation screens. I used it with my large rolling suitcase Kept ID and cash, credit cards in the other pocket on the end since it has two zippered pockets approx 12x12 each... I kept my purse and other things in the rolling carry on since it stayed with me...
I just slipped the side strap on top of the suitcase and rolled both through the airport... Ididin't get the rolling one since you loose about an inch of storage due to wheels.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Swell. Just what I'll need traveling alone. Maybe I should just pack Tyler and leave all my other stuff home. :w00t: Just thinking - does fertilizer set the things off? I sure hope Tyler doesn't decide to poop right before we got to security!!! :w00t:
> 
> So I'm flying Delta to HH because it's the only non-stop. It's a regional plane (yeah, really love those too NOT) and they told me the carrier has to be 10"x20"x10". Awfully small isn't it. Assuming only 10" high and wide and 20"long. Anyone know of a bag that would work? I have to go out and buy one.


I see the sherpa small would work... Amazon.com: Sherpa Original Deluxe Small Cat and Dog Carrier, Black: Pet Supplies

I had the medium sherpa carrier for Sprite and it was sooo big for her. She curled up in one corner so much that I almost think the smaller carrier would have been better for her and easier for me to carry too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, we are thinking of actually flying from Europe to Atlanta, renting a car & driving down this yr. instead of the regional---as we have 2 dogs in the Sturdi bag for 2 on our international flight. I am going to be very tight time wise this yr. as I will be in the UK until one day before we fly out!!!!!!! Nothing can go wrong or I will be in big trouble. 
We need to coordinate at some point but don't want to hi-jack this thread.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I see the sherpa small would work... Amazon.com: Sherpa Original Deluxe Small Cat and Dog Carrier, Black: Pet Supplies
> 
> I had the medium sherpa carrier for Sprite and it was sooo big for her. She curled up in one corner so much that I almost think the smaller carrier would have been better for her and easier for me to carry too.



Maybe do a medium, two pet, divided one and us the other half to put some pet treats in or a few extra goodies you might need or maybe even a small purse or ,if you're like me (big purse) just put some of the neccessary purse contents in the other half for convenience... I did that since it had two good sized zipper pockets...That way you can counterbalance little Sprite as she lays in one half...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aug 25th is Saturday, not 24th,looked at wrong month!!!! sorry for the huge brain fart!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

For the folks coming to the puppy party, a town nearby, about 20 minutes called Grand Rapids, a cute little river town has about 5 antique shops, 6 or so cute little gifty type shops, an ice cream place. A fun day for shopping. If you want to come Friday the 24th or stay over the next day , Sunday the 26th...

I'm going to check and see what their policy for pets would be, if we held them while shopping. I know one shop was dog friendly since they had a cute spaniel at their store.... I'm pretty sure they're laid back,I've taken my fluffs in a couple shops and waking around town, but some of those businesses are gone. One restaurant La Roes has an outdoor dining area,I will check if we can have fluffs outdoor. They have really good food...

We have three row seating in our Expedition so we can accommodate quite a few to ride over...

The Official Web Site of The Village of Grand Rapids


https://www.facebook.com/grandrapidsohio


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Michelle, did you say Antique Shops and Ice Cream parlor??????:w00t::aktion033::thumbsup:
Fantastic! We're going to stick around for another day to explore .
I can't wait to meet you all! I've been so excited, it's ridiculous.
Hubby thinks you're very brave to organize such a big event. I can't believe people are coming from Europe, wow!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think anyone is coming from Europe,they just talked about flights and so on.. So far,I think about 4-6 are coming plus fluffs... More are certainly welcome and I have dog friendly hotel info,should be on this thread, let me know,I will repost...
We're still on for Sat Aug 25th. I'll start more planning in a couple weeks. We plan to grill so bring whatever you like on the grill. I'm hoping we have mature watermellons by then and some sweet corn left. We'll have tomatoes for sure. 
Also we have a town nearby, 20 minutes, that has about 12 cute shops and antique shops, we can make an afternoon of it. It's a river town, they also have a restaurant with some outdoor dining,so I'm checking on it for our fluffs... Also checking on the shops' policy on fluffs. We can do that on Friday if you arrive early or on Sunday if anyone wants to stay over...
I can take folks on Friday and Sunday for the shopping, no biggie,I have a three row seat Expedition, so it could seat 6 in the two rows.
I'll know more soon!


----------

